# [SOLVED] wminput does not work properly

## robak

Well, I have another problem with wminput.

It works fine on first connect with my wii-mote but if I try to reconnect the wii-mote i get the following error:

```

wminput -w

Put Wiimote in discoverable mode now (press 1+2)...

Bluetooth device inquiry error

error finding wiimote

```

wminput works again after i plug off my bluetooth stick and plug it back in. i also tried to use another bluetooth stick without success. does anyone have a solution for that?

----------

## Ant P.

I remember having a problem like this one years ago... if you delete the bluetooth config directory in /var/lib then restart its service you should be able to make it connect again without unplugging the stick.

As for a proper solution, not likely. Bluez has a reputation for being terrible software.

----------

## robak

thanks for the tip Ant P., but it didnt work. the same problem persists. i'll try older versions of bluez and bluez-firmware to see if that helps.

----------

## robak

problem solved. on their webpage the bluez developer wrote, that they updated their code to run with linux-3.1. so i updated my kernel from 3.0.1 to 3.1 and wminput is running fine now.

----------

